# DIAC Online Visa fee by International Debit card



## lion.heart (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello frendz!!!

I have a little question... Can we pay subclass 190 Diac online visa fee using international VISA debit card issued by ICICI Bank... Please someone advice... Many Thanks in advance...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes i guess so. Issue would be Mark Up Charges would be there for 3.09%. I would say it is totally worth using our Own Card


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried making payment using debit card but could not get that done. So I transferred the money to agent's bank a/c and paid the fees through his credit card 

Guess an agent does come to use after all in this process


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been told it has to be a credit card, not a debit card. I can make my visa payment if it was a Debit card, but since my credit card does not have enough credit limit Iam looking for someone who can make the payment on my behalf  Let me know if the Debit card works for anyone.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

lion.heart said:


> Hello frendz!!!
> 
> I have a little question... Can we pay subclass 190 Diac online visa fee using international VISA debit card issued by ICICI Bank... Please someone advice... Many Thanks in advance...


Even I was thinking of using my debit card - icici bank card. *Plz let the forum know in case you have a successful transaction.*

Today I have received a mail from ICICI bank saying that the transaction limit can be increased to 5 lacs for platinum debit after giving a call to customer care. Not sure whether DIAC will accept the card.


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> I've been told it has to be a credit card, not a debit card. I can make my visa payment if it was a Debit card, but since my credit card does not have enough credit limit Iam looking for someone who can make the payment on my behalf  Let me know if the Debit card works for anyone.


It has to be a credit card.. 
What I did was.. I deposited the additional amount to my credit card.. And made the payment.. First call the credit card call centre and tel them that you need to make a higher payment for visa purposes .. They will temporarily increase your limit.. All the best


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

malik24265 said:


> It has to be a credit card..
> What I did was.. I deposited the additional amount to my credit card.. And made the payment.. First call the credit card call centre and tel them that you need to make a higher payment for visa purposes .. They will temporarily increase your limit.. All the best


A wonderful idea, thanks Malik! My brother suggested me the same too. Will definitely check the possibility


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

I paid the visa fees twice (for me and my friend) through LLoyds TSB (A UK based Bank) Debit Card and it worked. 

Just need to make sure the Debit Card has the logo of ViSA or MASTERCARD and it has the required limit of online transaction.

Hope this helps.


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

msvayani said:


> I paid the visa fees twice (for me and my friend) through LLoyds TSB (A UK based Bank) Debit Card and it worked.
> 
> Just need to make sure the Debit Card has the logo of ViSA or MASTERCARD and it has the required limit of online transaction.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Wow!! now Iam confused. Guess I can try both, and anything that works is fine for me :fingerscrossed:


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Wow!! now Iam confused. Guess I can try both, and anything that works is fine for me :fingerscrossed:


In developed countries such as UK, Canada, ausi.. U can use your debit card to make online transactions.. In srilanka we cannot do online transactions through debit card it has to be a credit card. .. First check whether you are able to do online transactions through your debit card... If possible you can give it a try.... It just a matter of depositing the money in your debit card... If it didn't work you won't be loosing anything.. You can always get your money back..


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

malik24265 said:


> In developed countries such as UK, Canada, ausi.. U can use your debit card to make online transactions.. In srilanka we cannot do online transactions through debit card it has to be a credit card. .. First check whether you are able to do online transactions through your debit card... If possible you can give it a try.... It just a matter of depositing the money in your debit card... If it didn't work you won't be loosing anything.. You can always get your money back..


Just spoke to the guys in HDFC (whose credit card I own) and asked them the possibility of increasing my credit limit temporarily, after I deposited the additional amount, but they were really sorry for not having such a facility :sad: There goes one option 

Do you have any idea if I could use more than 1 card to make my payment? that I can easily manage.


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Just spoke to the guys in HDFC (whose credit card I own) and asked them the possibility of increasing my credit limit temporarily, after I deposited the additional amount, but they were really sorry for not having such a facility :sad: There goes one option
> 
> Do you have any idea if I could use more than 1 card to make my payment? that I can easily manage.


Ohh too bad... I assume you have to make the payment by a single card.... R u able to make online transactions through your debit card?


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

malik24265 said:


> Ohh too bad... I assume you have to make the payment by a single card.... R u able to make online transactions through your debit card?


Yes I can, and its an international debit card too!


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Yes I can, and its an international debit card too!


Then giv it a try..


----------

